# Problem with TV



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

I got a new LG TV for christmas, but cannot receive all of the freeview channels. Any one got any help#?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

what do you mean by freeview? Do you mean OTA analog or OTA digital or both or no?

(OTA = over the air)


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

'Freeview' in the UK = Digital channels where no subscriptions are needed.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes basically digital channels. I cannot get all of them. Its built into my TV but not all of the channels work.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

OK - I guess you are in the UK - it is useful to know at least the country...:grin:

First off, have you fully scanned for all channels since installing it on that particular aerial?

Have you upgraded your aerial for digital reception?

It the aerial pointing at the TV transmitter? (If it is slightly off, you could be losing a goodly chunk of signal...

If you are still using an 'old' type aerial, you may not be getting good enough signal for all channels. I suggest that you get it checked by the local aerial fitters who will have a proper signal measuring instrument to optimise the setting of the aerial.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes i am in the UK 
And its frustrating because there are many other televisions in the house which can receive all of the digital channels. So surely it cannot be the aerial.
By the way, i have a lot of cable extension lead excess leftover so i have to wrap it in a circle before if actually gets to my tv.
Would this be the problem?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

floop12444 said:


> Yes i am in the UK
> ...
> By the way, i have a lot of cable extension lead excess leftover so i have to wrap it in a circle before if actually gets to my TV.
> Would this be the problem?


That is very possibly the cause. Coiling the coax converts that portion in to an inductor. That, combined with the natural capacitance of the cable makes it a 'tuned circuit'. That can have a very detrimental effect on the amount of signal voltage at the TV end.

The best option is to cut the cable down to ''Just enough' length. Even high quality coax has losses. Bog standard TV coax is not high quality.

If you cannot cut it down, at least uncoil it and meander it back & forth. Never in a coil!!!!

BTW: the best online Freeview TV programmes I have found is at http://www.tvguide.co.uk/. You can customise the listings to just show those in your area and not show the shopping channels or kids programmes.... :smile:


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Donald you've been a great help, i will cut it down to size and see if it works. I thought this may be the problem from the start. 
Again Thanks.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Another point - If you have several TVs running off the same aerial, the available signal voltage will be shared with each TV

Let us say that the signal voltage is one millionth of a volt and you put 4 TVs on that aerial. Each TV will only get a quarter of the available signal.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Basically we have 4 TV's [One running with a set top box and the other three with digital Built in] Could this be the problem?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

If you have 4 TVs running off one aerial, that cuts the signal way down, as DG said. You could try a pre-amp, attached to the aerial head, or maybe a distribution amplifier, to boost the signal levels.


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

bruiser said:


> If you have 4 TVs running off one aerial, that cuts the signal way down, as DG said. You could try a pre-amp, attached to the aerial head, or maybe a distribution amplifier, to boost the signal levels.


through trial and error, ive read amplifiers cut out part of the digital signal, but in testing, i havent seen this for sure yet.


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

Well first of all im going to cut down the aerial so it isn't coiled before it gets to my TV.


----------

